# Hi



## Lea Lea (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi all, im new to all this and was wondering if there is anyone here who has had a baby after a radical trachelectomy.
I had my trachelectomy in December 2003 and so far so good, am thinking of trying for pregnancy and have arranged to speak to my Oncology Consultant in a few weeks.

xx


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Lea Lea,

Like Mookie, I just want to say hi   and welcome. I hope your oncologist can give you the answers you want or at least point you in the right direction. The great thing about FF is that you get to 'meet' so many women on a simliar journey who understand how you feel (even though our circumstancies may not be the same) and offer amazing support. 

All the best on your journey to motherhood  

Sasha.


----------



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

HI, I had a trachelectomy in July 2003 and am now in my 2WW after my second ICSI attempt... it has to be said that the complication that I got after the trachelectomy - cervical stenosis - is apparently quite rare. If I hadn't had it a pregnancy should have been a possibility I think. According to the surgeon there are sometimes problems with the (lack of) cervical mucus (to carry the sperm), so you might have to go for IUI.

Good luck!!!

Feel free to write if you have any questions.

Cheers

zuzzy


----------



## Lea Lea (Feb 26, 2005)

Thank you for your lovely messages!

I'm really hoping all will go OK when i see Gyny Onc on 16th March. 

Takes a bit to get used to the abbreviations that everyone uses on here!

Love 
Lea x


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Lea,

just wanted you to know you're not alone! I had a trachelectomy in june 2003, the op went well, just trying to get pregnant now!

currently trying IUI, which my consultant says has been very successful in ladies that have had this op, 

good luck

Lucy Lou x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Lea, glad you've found us.. There are loads of lovely ladies and lads on this site who are only ready and willing to help out with any questions you may have.
If you need any help dont hesitiate to ask.
JU X
P.s. theres a list of the abbreviations in the welcome thread, but iagreed it takes a while to get used to it all.


----------



## Lea Lea (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi all, 

Had really good news from Onc doc, said as its over 12 months from my op, we should ttc!

Feel so lucky that ive got the chance to try for a baby, if i'd gone in with this condition 10 years ago would have had a full hysterectomy.

Again, thank you for your support

Lea xxx


----------



## Lea Lea (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi all, 

Just had new results back which are all ok...yippee! 

Lea x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Excellent news Lea Lea - really pleased for you.
Love
Amanda


----------

